# Landlord problems in Dubai



## lindos

Hi, I have an issue with my landlord as follows-


- We have rented in silicon oasis for nearly 4 years initially from DSO but then they sold to an investor in 2012

- The new landlord immediately tried to increase our rent by 20% but using the RERA guidelines we managed to stop him doing this

- The new landlord gave us 1 years notice in January 2013 saying we had to leave at the end of our tenancy in November 2013. Whilst he told us that he wanted to sell the property, later in the year he offered it to us at a 20% higher rent

- We have now decided we wish to leave the villa early and buy our own property. We wish to leave in July 2013 and told him last week that this was our intention. He had previously said we would pay 1 month’s penalty if we were to leave early

- The landlord is now saying we have to pay 3 months penalty from the date at which we vacate the property, is this fair and reasonable? After all we are moving out because he is moving us out and then he is trying to penalise us for this!

Thankfully we made him register the tenancy with Ejari (RERA) so hopefully this will help


----------



## Mubeen89

I am not sure if i can be of much help but your tenancy contract should state the minimum notice period and associated penalties. As per my understanding and experience, you should not have to pay any penalty if you have appropriately expressed your intention to leave which is in accordance with the agreed notice period.


----------



## lindos

*Landlord in Dubai*

Our contract does not have a vacating clause. Is there a RERA or Dubai Rent Department law that covers this issue of vacating prior to the end of the contract.


----------



## Mubeen89

I recall one of my friends having the same issue. After speaking with RERA (tel: 04 222 1112), they were told if one provided 3 month notice, no penalty could be charged.


----------



## lindos

*Landlord problems*

Thanks for your help. We have been to RERA and yes they have said that 3 months is reasonable but the landlord is basically saying that there is no specific law that states this and therefore he will still charge us until the end of our tenancy (end of nov 2013) he is saying if we want to dispute it we will need to take legal action through the rent committee and this will cost us 20,000+3.5% of the annual rent in legal charges!! Looks like we haven't got a leg to stand on.


----------



## Bigo

Hi Lindos , welcome to every tenant problem in Dubai. Now lets look at your problem piece by piece. First since you are renting the owner can get you out if he gave you 1 year notice with a letter stating the purpose of evicting ( of course he is selling it ! , its every landlord execuse). Now if he gave you the notice and still don't want to leave because you think he is lieing about it and will rent it out for higher price ( most likely the case - iam in this phase right now). You have two ways either go to rera and open a case against him which will take sometime and then what ever rera says you both have to action, most likely they will tell you now you can stay for an extra year. Which brings you to the point that you will end up being ******ed by the landlord just because you stayed - is it worth it ?. Most likely no so just start looking for another place although its not the ideal now because prices are going mad. We used to live in a 4 br villa and now most likely need to shift to a 3 br apartment for sometime until the market crash again which it will.
Now buying I don't know if you know the cost involved but here is a quick list:
-20-30% downplayment depend on the bank by end of the year there is a rumor it will go up to 45% for expats , can't confirm it but the rule is on the table.
-1% of total loan value as admin charges to the bank.
-3% commission to the broker.
-3% title deeds transfer fees. 
- and around 5 to 8 k of different admin papers here and their.

Good luck and wish you can find the ideal house form you to buy.

Cheers


----------



## punsaint

Hello Everyone,

Could anyone tell me where is the RERA office-that tenants could approach for contract related issues.

Thanks
Punsaint


----------



## rsinner

For Dubai related questions you should post on the DUbai forum Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## lindos

Hi
They are in the Dubai Land Department building in Deira near the Hilton hotel
Try to find mr badr on second floor
Lindos


----------



## punsaint

Many thanks Lindos. 

Cheers,
Punsaint


----------

